# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟ ΝΕΚΡΟΤΑΦΕΙΟ

## ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΕΝΗ

Γεια σας και παλι.Παιδια δεν μπορω να παω στο νεκροταφειο δεν αντεχω τη σκεψη δεν θελω να δω το ταφο του αντρα μου νοιωθω πολυ ασχημα γι αυτο αλλα δεν το αντεχω.Ποσο φυσιολογοκο ειναι αυτο? Δεν ειναι σωστο και ισως σχολιαζομαι αλλα δεν θελω να πιστεψω οτι εχω τον αντρα μου στο ταφο.Τον εχω στη καρδια στο μυαλο ολη μερα εχουν αδειασει τα παντα απο μεσα μου και μονο στην ιδεα πεφτω στο σκοταδι της οδυνης και του παραλογισμου.Μου ειναι αφορητο δεν μπορω να το περιγραψω νοιωθω και πολυ ασχημα βεβαια για αυτο και τα πραγματα γινονται χειροτερα.Ποσο λαθος ειμαι?

----------


## Fleur

σε καταλαβαίνω απολυτα. εγω που έχω χάσει όλους τους δικους μου ανθρωπους. Μητερα νωρίς και παπου γιαγια που με μεγαλωσαν αργοτερα. πηγα στην κηδεια και το πολύ αλλη μια φορά. αλλωστε οι ανθρωποι μας δεν ειναι πια εκεί...ειναι οπως το λες, στο μυαλο μας και στην καρδια μας και παντα διπλα μας αγαπημενοι...αλλωστε οι ανθρωποι ζουν οσο τους θυμομαστε οχι οσο παμε σε ενα ταφο. και μη σε νοιαζει τι θα πει ο καθενας που δεν πας στον ταφο να περνας τον χρονο σου εκει..

----------


## Remedy

στην κατασταση σου, μην σκεφτεσαι τι θα πουν οι αλλοι.
να κανεις οπως νοιωθεις.
εχεις χασει τον αντρα σου, κι αυτο που σε νιαζει ειναι τι λενε οι αλλοι?

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Γειά σου Ασπασία ! Κι εγώ, όπως σου έχω πει, δεν πάω στον τάφο της μαμάς μου, δεν θέλω να βλέπω οτι είναι εκεί. Αυτό που πρέπει να κάμεις είναι μία υπερπροσπάθεια να σταθείς στα πόδια σου, προκειμένου να στηρίξεις τα παιδιά σου που σε χρειάζονται. Άφησε στην άκρη τα συναισθήματά σου και τη λύπη σου και κοίταξε πώς μπορείς να βοηθήσεις και να βοηθηθείς. Το ξέρω οτι αυτό σου φαίνεται σχεδόν αδύνατον, αλλά γι αυτό αναφέρομαι σε υπερπροσπάθεια. Άφησε εντελώς τις σκέψεις του τύπου: " τί θα πει ο κόσμος, με λυπούνται που με βλέπουν, πώς φαίνομαι τώρα", είναι εντελώς άχρηστες και επιζήμιες σκέψεις. Και μην επικεντρώνεσαι στα συναισθήματά σου, τώρα πρέπει να κάνεις την καρδιά σου πέτρα και να δεις τί πρέπει να γίνει από πρακτικής άποψης. Όχι με άγχος, σιγά σιγά, με ηρεμία. Μάζεψε σιγά σιγά το μυαλό σου και άρχισε να σκέφτεσαι λύσεις. Έχετε οικονομικό πρόβλημα και αυτό είναι πολύ φυσικό μετά από αυτή την τραγική εξέλιξη. Πρέπει να δεις τί θα γίνει. Από πού μπορείς να βοηθηθείς, τί μπορούν να κάνουν τα κορίτσια σου γι αυτό, τί μπορείς να κάνεις εσύ, οι συγγενείς σου, οι φίλοι σου. Σας έχει βοηθησει κανείς; Το ζήτησες; 
Θα μπορούσε π.χ., κάποιος γνωστός που γνωρίζει την κατάσταση να προσφέρει εργασία ή μία ημιαπασχόληση μέχρι να τακτοποιηθεί η σύνταξη.
Και να σου πω και κάτι άλλο: Όσο κι αν νιώθεις οτι θες να απομονωθείς, μην το κάνεις γιατί απομακρύνεις και αθρώπους που μπορούν να σου προσφέρουν σημαντική βοήθεια και στήριξη. Και το λογικό είναι να βοηθήσουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι. Εγώ π.χ. οικονομικά βοήθησα, χωρίς να μου ζητηθεί, την οικογένεια του ξαδέλφου μου που πέθανε, όπως και έχω δεχθεί στο παρελθόν οικονομική βοήθεια. Δεν ξέρω, ποιά είναι η γνωμη σου γι αυτά...

----------


## ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΕΝΗ

Ετσι που τα λες ειναι Κασσανδρα εχω δεχτει και βοηθεια αλλα τα θεματα μου ειναι πολλα κυριως τα οικονομικα τι να πρωτολυσω .Τα συναισθηματικα δεν τα κουβεντιαζω γολγοθας και κολαση δεν αντεχω με υπερβαινουν καθε μερα χειροτερα βουλιαζω και δεν λειτουργω αυτο με δυσκολευει πολυ μου φαινεται αδυνατον.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Ασπασια να πας στο νεκροταφειο οταν θα εισαι ετοιμη.Αν αυτη την στιγμη δεν αντεχεις (και λογικο ειναι, δεν εχει περασει πολυ καιρος απο τοτε που εχασες τον αντρα σου) καλυτερα μην πας.Ασπασια μου βγαινεις καμια βολτα? εχεις αρχισει να τρως τιποτα? οι κορουλες σου ειναι καλα?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μπορει μεν να θελω κ γω να απομακρυνθω αλλα επειδη εχω αναπτυξει ενα μηχανισμο που αντι να απομακρυνεται δεν απομακρυνεται επειδη δε βρηκα αλλη λυση απο το να κανω το αντιθετο απο οτι θελω ισως δεν εισαι σε θεση να καταλαβεις την ομιοτητα κ αυτο οδηγει σε ενα προβλημα επικοινωνιας που δε ξερω πως μπορει να λυθει.
απο το να λαλησω προτιμησα να σκεφτω αναποδα.

----------


## Κύκνος

Ασπασία, μην νιώθεις τύψεις κι εμένα πριν δυο χρόνια πέθανε ο αγαπημένος μου θείος (ο δίδυμος αδελφός της μαμάς μου) αλλά αποφεύγω να πηγαίνω στο νεκροταφείο γιατί νιώθω πολύ άσχημα μάλλον γιατί το έχω φάει με το κουτάλι μιας κι εγώ έχω χάσει πολλούς δικούς μου ανθρώπους, κυρίως ο θάνατος της γιαγιάς μου είχε στοιχίσει τρομερά και τότε πήγαινα συχνότερα αλλά πλέον δεν έχω τις ίδιες αντοχές...ακόμα κι όταν πάω κάπου με τους δικούς μου και τύχει να κάνουμε στάση εκεί πολλές φορές κάθομαι στο αυτοκίνητο και περιμένω...

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Ετσι που τα λες ειναι Κασσανδρα εχω δεχτει και βοηθεια αλλα τα θεματα μου ειναι πολλα κυριως τα οικονομικα τι να πρωτολυσω .Τα συναισθηματικα δεν τα κουβεντιαζω γολγοθας και κολαση δεν αντεχω με υπερβαινουν καθε μερα χειροτερα βουλιαζω και δεν λειτουργω αυτο με δυσκολευει πολυ μου φαινεται αδυνατον.


Ξέρεις κάτι όμως Ασπασία, υπάρχει μόνο ένας δρόμος, η προσπάθεια! Ο άλλος δρόμος είναι να αφεθείς στην θλίψη σου και να πάθεις κακό. Ασπασία μου, είναι πολύ άδικο και σκληρό αυτό που σου συνέβη αλλά δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση από το να παλαίψεις. Αν δεν σε νοιάζει για σενα κάντο για τα παιδιά σου! Σε παρακαλώ, προσπάθησε!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω πιστευω οτι αυτο που σε πειραξε περισσοτερο ακομα κ απο το θανατο του αντρα σου ειναι οτι μιαζει ολο αυτο να το βιωσες μονη σου..
για μενα πχ ειναι πολυ ευκολο να διαβαζω χωρις να απαντω αλλα σκεφτομαι οτι αν δεν απαντησω θα κανεις ενα ακομα βημα στο να εισαι μονη κ παλι..
οστοσο απαντουν κ οι αλλοι κ αυτο φυσικα κατι ειναι κ αυτο απλα εγω τυχαινει να καταλαβαινω περισσοτερα..

----------


## ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΕΝΗ

Η μοναξια δεν αντεχεται ειναι πολυ δυσκολο και αν ενα ατομο για καποιον ειναι ολος ο κοσμος τοτε ακομα πιο δυσκολα.........Δεν καταλαβαινεις κατι αν δε το βιωσεις και γω καταλαβα πολλα με αυτο που μου συνεβει.Τιποτα δεν ειναι δεδομενο σ αυτη τη ζωη και πραγματικα δεν ξερεις τι θα σου συμβει στο επομενο λεπτο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω οσο κ αν το φιλοσοφησα δεν αλαξε τιποτα απολυτως..μονιμως σε αλλο σημειο ηθελα να ..παω.. κ σε αλλο κατεληγα.. αρα δεν ειναι στο χερι μου ουτε να αποφυγω αυτους που μιλω μαζι τους ουτε να φερω κοντα μου αλλους που δεν ερχονται..
αρα αφου η μοναξια δεν αντεχεται δεν αντεχεται χειροτερα να εξαφανιζονται οσοι ειναι διπλα σου...

----------


## soking

καποτε ενας αξιοσεβαστος παπας μου ειχε πει πως τα καντηλακια στα μνηματα ειναι γιατι οσο καιει το καντηλι η ψυχη του μακαριτη αναπαυεται κ εχει μια αισθηση ευφοριας ακομη κ αν εχει παει στη κολαση.ο θεος αντιλαμβανεται πως σε καποιον λειπει κ οσο κακος ανθρωπος κ αν ηταν ειχε κ τις καλες του στιγμες.ετσι φροντιζει να του προσφερει κ αντιστοιχα καλες στιγμες.

δε στο ειπα για να σε γεμισω ενοχες που δε πας να αναψεις το καντηλι του αντρα σου.στο ειπα για να σου δωσω ενα κινητρο να πας.να νικησεις τη θλιψη σου κ να επισκεφτεις τον αγαπημενο σου.οχι για τον κοσμο κ τα ελεεινα σχολια του.μονο για εκεινον.δε θελω να σε πιεσω.πανω απο ολα ειναι τα παιδια σου.πρεπει να εισαι εσυ καλα να μπορεις να τους προσφερεις τα διπλα μιας κ πλεον εισαι κ πατερας για εκεινα.οταν λεω προσφορα δεν εννοω χρηματικη.η συναισθηματικη στηριξη ειναι πιο σημαντικη.κ στο λεω απο πρωτο χερι μιας κ εχασα πολυ μικρος τον πατερα μου.οκ εκλαψα,στεναχωρηθηκα.ομως λιγες μερες μετα το μονο που με ενοιαζε ηταν η υγεια της μητερας μου.αν αυτη δεν ηθελε να παει νεκροταφειο δε θα τη πιεζα να το κανει.οσο για τη στηριξη απο λεφτα ποτε δεν ειχαμε κ ποτε δεν μου ελειψαν.κ μιας κ εμεινα διπλα σε μια αρκετα ευπορη οικογενεια με μηδενικο ενδιαφερον για τα παιδια τους ειχα τη τυχη να αντιληφθω απο νωρις πως αυτα που μου προσφερε ηταν πιο σημαντικα απο τα χρηματα.ειμαι σιγουρος πως ετσι νιωθουν κ τα δικα σου παιδια.για αυτο φροντισε τον εαυτο σου κ στο νεκροταφειο οταν μπορεσεις.ελπιζω να σου εδωσα ενα κινητρο να πας καποια στιγμη.καλο κουραγιο κ οσο κ αν ακουγεται καινοτυπο στο εγγυωμαι πως οσοι λενε πως ο χρονος ειναι ο καλυτερος γιατρος εχουν δικιο.

----------

